# Help me choosing Pro Plan... prevously on shredded blend



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Pro plan performance is considered a high protein diet. It is generally only used by those dogs that need a little bit more protein/fat for whatever reason. Usually this reasons is because they are working dogs, show dogs, or sporting dogs (agility, etc). I probably wouldn't feed it if the only exercise your pup is getting is a couple walks a week.

The 30% protein is a good amount of protein, but the thing you should watch is the 30% fat within PP Performance. 

Do you have any others dog foods available to you that you may be able to switch to?


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

The pro plan performance have to much protein for a golden (or a non very active golden). What others brand do you have in your country? (Eukanuba and Royal Canin are aviable in Mexico so i dont see why dont in Indonesia)


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> The pro plan performance have to much protein for a golden (or a non very active golden). What others brand do you have in your country? (Eukanuba and Royal Canin are aviable in Mexico so i dont see why dont in Indonesia)


I wouldn't necessarily say 30% protein is too much for a golden as some foods are in the 40%'s and goldens do just fine. It's the fat I'd be more concerned about.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> The pro plan performance have to much protein for a golden (or a non very active golden). What others brand do you have in your country? (Eukanuba and Royal Canin are aviable in Mexico so i dont see why dont in Indonesia)


i still prefer pro plan at least for now....... the two other has vey expensive price here


Bock said:


> Pro plan performance is considered a high protein diet. It is generally only used by those dogs that need a little bit more protein/fat for whatever reason. Usually this reasons is because they are working dogs, show dogs, or sporting dogs (agility, etc). I probably wouldn't feed it if the only exercise your pup is getting is a couple walks a week.
> 
> The 30% protein is a good amount of protein, but the thing you should watch is the 30% fat within PP Performance.
> 
> Do you have any others dog foods available to you that you may be able to switch to?


it's 20% fat... and it's just 4 kkcal/ cup difference compare to reguler chicken n rice, is that right??
correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> The pro plan performance have to much protein for a golden (or a non very active golden). What others brand do you have in your country? (Eukanuba and Royal Canin are aviable in Mexico so i dont see why dont in Indonesia)


how about these:
reguler PP protein 26% feed 3 cup/ day = total protein 78%
performance PP protein 30% feed 2,5 cup/ day = total protein 75%

approx. the same right??
if it's about protein then reguler PP on 3 cup/ day has 3% more protein, correct me if i'm wrong okay...

if it's about fat then:
reguler PP fat 16% feed 3 cup/day = total fat 48%
performance PP fat 20% feed 2,5 cup/ day = total fat 50%
it's just 2% more fat on PP performance

so tell me where i go wrong??? maybe my perception was wrong?


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

another added info:
recently, i start to notice that dandruff came out from his elbow, not usual thing..... or maybe i just not rinse him perfectly enough after bath......


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I have fed ProPlan for years. I do feed Performance. I also use original formula Chicken and Rice for dogs not being shown. I will NOT feed Shredded Blends and would switch to another brand before doing so.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My concern is more that your dog is not getting enough exercise. He should be walked every day, slowly increase the distance you are walking him over a couple of weeks, but walk him every day. It is good for his health and socialization. Walking everyday will increase his stamina, and increase his appetite.

Exercise is good for him, two walks a week is not enough.


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

sifuyono said:


> how about these:
> reguler PP protein 26% feed 3 cup/ day = total protein 78%
> performance PP protein 30% feed 2,5 cup/ day = total protein 75%
> 
> ...


wrong maths
Regular Protein = 26%, thats if you feed 100g, you feed 26g of proteins (300g food= 78g of protein)

why dont you try barf? you can find it almost everywhere, or homemade.

he need to do more exercise to burn that fat, there is a recomendation of arround 26% protein for goldens, many should do fine with 30 or even 40% but it depends of each dog and their activity level, you can try preformance to see if he do whell. the dandruff in his elbow may be becouse the callus they develop in the elbow.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> My concern is more that your dog is not getting enough exercise. He should be walked every day, slowly increase the distance you are walking him over a couple of weeks, but walk him every day. It is good for his health and socialization. Walking everyday will increase his stamina, and increase his appetite.
> 
> Exercise is good for him, two walks a week is not enough.


thanks for the advice


hmsalazar said:


> wrong maths
> Regular Protein = 26%, thats if you feed 100g, you feed 26g of proteins (300g food= 78g of protein)
> 
> why dont you try barf? you can find it almost everywhere, or homemade.
> ...


26% protein ---> 78 gram protein on 3 cup
30% protein ---> 75 gram protein on 2,5 cup

so where is my wrong??
78 vs 75 i think on par..... even less

hehehehe, sorry, no barf...........


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

sifuyono said:


> thanks for the advice
> 
> 26% protein ---> 78 gram protein on 3 cup
> 30% protein ---> 75 gram protein on 2,5 cup
> ...


 you said 78% not 78g, you cant add %s, but it dont matter. you will need to feed less food with the performace, just make shure he burn that fat, and when Chicken and Rice is aviable in you country change it (26% is a recomendation but not a rule)


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> you said 78% not 78g, you cant add %s, but it dont matter. you will need to feed less food with the performace, just make shure he burn that fat, and when Chicken and Rice is aviable in you country change it (26% is a recomendation but not a rule)


yeah, the fat is really bothering me.... not the protein content

i'll exercise him more...

there is no way the reguler PP chicken n rice will be available in my country, not in the past, not in the future.... trust me


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

sifuyono said:


> yeah, the fat is really bothering me.... not the protein content
> 
> i'll exercise him more...
> 
> there is no way the reguler PP chicken n rice will be available in my country, not in the past, not in the future.... trust me


I will change Lucky from Chicken and Rice to Large Breed Puppy (6 months) becouse it have less fat. He is getting a little chubby and got beaten by a same age German Shepherd female in a race, by far


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> I will change Lucky from Chicken and Rice to Large Breed Puppy (6 months) becouse it have less fat. He is getting a little chubby and got beaten by a same age German Shepherd female in a race, by far


so, you mean with 20% fat means my boy will be fatty if i dont exercise him?

how about this one:
1. brand A - protein 22% fat 20% ME-370 kkcal/cup
2. brand B - protein 30% fat 15% ME-490 kkcal/cup

according to you (and also other GR member who like to give their opinion), *which brand will make my boy become fatty?? why?? is it because the fat prosentage or the calorie content??* (off course i dont want to make him fatty)

Brand A has less calorie content, but high prosentage of fat....... than brand B


----------



## hmsalazar (Feb 19, 2009)

sifuyono said:


> so, you mean with 20% fat means my boy will be fatty if i dont exercise him?
> 
> how about this one:
> 1. brand A - protein 22% fat 20% ME-370 kkcal/cup
> ...


Brand A will make your boy fatty (becouse he dont burn it) and brand b will develop muscles and other tissues. Calories comes from fat and proteins (and others). I'm not sure if to much protein will make your golden look deformed, maybe another member can tell us.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

The Pro Plan Performance seems like a very reasonable formula to try. The 30% protein is actually considered "moderate" these days - not high. And unlike humans, dogs utilize fat much better.

My senior golden always eats food over 30% protein with fat in the 17-20% range. He gets a total of 1 hour of exercise a day and has no trouble staying at a good weight. His body seems to use the protein to maintain toned muscle mass. When I fed him food with low protein and lots of carbohydrates (which I did when he was younger) he gained weight much more easily and looked flabby.

You might want to give the Pro Plan Performance a 3 month trial period and see how he does. Don't overfeed. My 70 lb. Bentley gets just a little over 2 cups a day.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Bottom line, feed what you're going to feed, just watch your dog and make sure he isn't putting on too much weight. General rule of thumb-you should easily be able to feel the ribs, but not see them. don't forget to exercise.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

This is what scares me about Evo and most of the other 6 star dog foods. They all have _astonishing _amounts of protien. Most of them are 42% !!!

I want to switch Gilmour to Evo when he goes off Puppy Food, but jeez! He's a dog, not a Bulldozer 



Bock said:


> Pro plan performance is considered a high protein diet. It is generally only used by those dogs that need a little bit more protein/fat for whatever reason. Usually this reasons is because they are working dogs, show dogs, or sporting dogs (agility, etc). I probably wouldn't feed it if the only exercise your pup is getting is a couple walks a week.
> 
> The 30% protein is a good amount of protein, but the thing you should watch is the 30% fat within PP Performance.
> 
> Do you have any others dog foods available to you that you may be able to switch to?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> This is what scares me about Evo and most of the other 6 star dog foods. They all have _astonishing _amounts of protien. Most of them are 42% !!!
> 
> I want to switch Gilmour to Evo when he goes off Puppy Food, but jeez! He's a dog, not a Bulldozer


There are grain frees with more moderate protein levels.... Wellness Core and Acana are two. I've been feeding the golden girls the Acana with 34% protein, and they're looking great. It has 420 cals/ cup. EVO has one of the higher protein levels of the grain free foods.


----------



## sifuyono (May 8, 2008)

hmsalazar said:


> Brand A will make your boy fatty (becouse he dont burn it) and brand b will develop muscles and other tissues. Calories comes from fat and proteins (and others). I'm not sure if to much protein will make your golden look deformed, maybe another member can tell us.


mmhh....
still waiting another member opinion


MyBentley said:


> The Pro Plan Performance seems like a very reasonable formula to try. The 30% protein is actually considered "moderate" these days - not high. And unlike humans, dogs utilize fat much better.
> 
> My senior golden always eats food over 30% protein with fat in the 17-20% range. He gets a total of 1 hour of exercise a day and has no trouble staying at a good weight. His body seems to use the protein to maintain toned muscle mass. When I fed him food with low protein and lots of carbohydrates (which I did when he was younger) he gained weight much more easily and looked flabby.
> 
> You might want to give the Pro Plan Performance a 3 month trial period and see how he does. Don't overfeed. My 70 lb. Bentley gets just a little over 2 cups a day.


it was the 20% fat i wonder..... not the protein, i already try acana with 32% protein with no problem except he didnt like the taste....

yeah, as soon i finished this shredded bag, i'll try PP performance


----------

